

BlackBerry's rather oddly shaped new smartphone - yiransheng
http://www.smh.com.au/it-pro/business-it/blackberrys-bizarre-square-passport-smartphone-feeds-shift-to-business-20140923-10l5cb.html

======
foxpc
Pretty sad Blackberry user here, who wants a new smartphone with qwerty
physical keyboard.

Blackberry went totally "hit or miss" with this one (I suspect the latter).
Looking at it, personally, I feel disappointed that they sacrificed a full
quality keyboard to use a bigger screen. From the main article image it is
clearly seen that some of the physical controls (the caps button, punctuation
symbols) are now actually not physical anymore. I don't really quite see the
point in this since you'll still have them mostly anywhere (for what
blackberry is used - various messaging) so why not make them physical?
Blackberry is pretty used to making widthy (width > height) smartphones so why
have they gone full 1:1 is strange to me.

Hopefully, a decent qwerty smartphone comes out some time until my Blackberry
totally dies on me.

------
junto
I'm certainly not the target market for this phone, but assuming I was a
'suit', which pocket of my suit does that monstrosity fit into?

It certainly isn't going to fit in my jeans front pocket as nicely as my
pocket proportioned Nexus 4.

